# Problems with our host



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

APC is experiencing host problems. Here is the message I received.

*  Network Status Summary  * 
























*June 21, 2006 - Power Outage *

At approximately 6:30am EST Liquid Web's datacenter appears to have been hit by lightning.

We have reset all electrical equipment and service has been restored.

Your patience and understanding while we continue to work on this issue is greatly and sincerely appreciated.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

*Cannot read threads posted since crash*

I cannot read threads that were posted since the crash around 5:00 a.m this Wednesday unless I posted them.

Receive the following:

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Unable to save result set in /includes/class_core.php on line 386

Thanks,


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Glad to see all seems back to normal, though a little slower than usual.


----------

